# The Saddest Easter Bunny



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Today me and Jasper went to the Easter Pup-a-palooza to do some bobbing for hot dogs, dog easter egg hunting, and yes, take a picture with the Easter bunny. The pictures were free and we were first in line so hey, why not. I had Jasper in a sit stay, they took the picture, and this.. well... this is how it turned out

Look at this bunny. Look how sad this bunny is. (oh and they made me put the girly bandana on Jasper to proove he already paid admission)


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww... hahahahahahahaha! That poor bunny! That is one hilarious picture.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Lordy mercy. If he looked that dejected with the first dog in line, wonder what he looked like at the end.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL Jasper looks like "Mommy, this Easter Bunny sucks."


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

xellil said:


> Lordy mercy. If he looked that dejected with the first dog in line, wonder what he looked like at the end.


Ugh I know right? Hahah

and Mischiefgrrl, yes! His face is like uhh seriously.. seriously?


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

HAHAHAHA!!! Did you tell the Easter Bunny that Jasper had rabbit for dinner last night?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Hahahaha Oh gosh I forgot to tell him that.. good one!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The has to be the absolute funniest photo I have seen in forever. it needs one of those captions that I am not clever enough to think up, and circulated around the internet.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I had thought about that! It needs a witty caption but I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

pandaparade said:


> I had thought about that! It needs a witty caption but I have no idea what it could be.


"Rabbit - It's what's for dinner."


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I bet he's wondering about the 4 years he spent in college and how he got to posing for pictures with dogs in bandannas dressed as the Easter Bunny.

Super cute, though! I always love the "bad" holiday pictures the most. You know, the Santa pictures where the kids are scared to death and screaming bloody murder? Those are my FAVORITES!! This one is a keeper for sure.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

hahaha this one actually made me LOL! That is the saddest Easter Bunny I've ever seen! Good thing the pics were free i guess!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I lol'd when i saw this.. poor easter bunny :lol: Jasper looks adorable! what a good sit stay!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I figured it was a bunny Jasper got for dinner!

But that picture is priceless...what a pathetic attempt at an Easter Bunny LOL


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

That is definitely the best easter picture I have ever seen!!!!!! And yes it has to be one of the only times I have thought of using LOL when I actually was holding my sides :-D

As for a caption I can't help but think of 

Someone just found out the easter bunny don't exist...............


----------



## LunaRedmoon (Apr 17, 2011)

eternalstudent said:


> Someone just found out the easter bunny don't exist...............


i just spewed my cola!!! XD THAT would be the perfect comment.
makes me think of my niece's easter picture...
i dont blame her, if i was little i would have cried too. this bunny looked evil 









lol makes me think of this song...


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

XDDDDD
Poor bunny, looks depressed.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Jasper is cute as always....the photo and the comments in this thread are cracking me up!:heh:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!

"The Easter bunny just found out HE was for dinner...."


----------

